# Condensation



## hottub (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi 
Can anyone throw any light on this issue. when it is cold such as at the moment and the kids are sleeping in the overcab and us at the back in our Arapaho we get condensation on the plastic curved panel upto the luton.
any suggestions how to stop it or the cause of it?

Hottub


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Dehumidfier, or open some windows!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The cause is warm moist air coming into contact with the cold surface. The choices are to increase the heat inside the van, to use a dehumidifier or, what I would recommend, increase the ventilation.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep the heavy breathing down :wink: 

And use the advice above.

Dave p


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi - this is Steve from Van Comfort - we can offer a made to measure service - for internal screen insulation this should reduce your condensation problem - you simply supply us with a template the screens are German made - and reduce condensation - and also stop the heat escaping from your vheicle - so it will keep that area of the vehicle warmer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I could be completely wrong but, surely external screens are better at keeping the heat in and the condensation out.
In this case i would have said open a roof vent.or put a window on the night setting,many people forget that this is still available. 

cabby


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree Cabby. My internal screens certainly insulate but do not stop condensation.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

sammyb said:


> Hi - this is Steve from Van Comfort - we can offer a made to measure service - for internal screen insulation this should reduce your condensation problem - you simply supply us with a template the screens are German made - and reduce condensation - and also stop the heat escaping from your vheicle - so it will keep that area of the vehicle warmer


Unless your screens go up over the roof I don't believe you and I expect better advice from a "Trade Member".


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

This problem sounds like poor insulation in the overcab roof area. 
Seems quite a few motorhome manufacturers skimp on this area as the insulation is not pre-installed as it is in the habitation area walls.

The overcab roof being high up in the 'van should be one of the warmest parts of the interior and able to 'air' out any condensation caused by sleepers.

If you can get to the roof cavity, by removing a light fitting or rooflight frame you might be able to check if the insulation is thin or even missing completely.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> If you can get to the roof cavity, by removing a light fitting or rooflight frame you might be able to check if the insulation is thin or even missing completely.


This post gets my vote as the best answer to the question :wink:

We had a van in which the manufacturer had omitted to add any insulation in the area where the body met the cab...in the winter the damp meter would always show some "damp" in that area... on removing the lining by removing the fixing screws and pulling it down at the edges I could see that there was no insulation and I managed to stuff the space with loft insulation ... problem solved :wink:

Mike


----------

